# Abn



## OREJUDO (Dec 10, 2009)

I just wonder, if there's possibility or may be necessity for a russian company that is eager to win an IT tender in Australia, to register an ABN?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If there's going to be a contract in place that involves work in Australia and taxation liabilities either for company or employees I'd expect so.

I would have thought that most tender documentation may have had something on company requirements and anybody considering work in Australia under any format ought to have a look at Australian Taxation Office Homepage for starters.

If the work can involve a service being provided completely from abroad, that may be something else but again I would have expected tender documentation to have a reference to that and then there may be other requirements to be met re foreign transactions.


----------



## OREJUDO (Dec 10, 2009)

*abn*

Thanks a lot, Wanderer! You've been the most helpful!


----------

